# &     ?

## jorasinicin

,    ?       ,      .     Prolight slim.    ?

----------


## Sir_2006

*jorasinicin*,    - .   - .     -   30 .   -

----------


## Ihor

> *jorasinicin*,    - .   - .     -   30 .   -

----------


## Mukhomor

> 

          (  )

----------


## vladd

> (  )

       ""  "  ",    . 
    ,  * ""*.  ,   " " (  )  (   ).

----------


## Mukhomor



----------


## Sanjka129

.           .     ,    ,      .

----------


## Enter

,      ,   .    ?

----------


## 23q

?      .

----------


## Enter

> ?      .

        .
   .

----------


## tayatlas

> ?      .

                 . 
    -        .  -          ,    .

----------


## vladd

> ,    ,      .

     .... 
(  " " ( ).)   

> .
>    .

     ѳ       .   ""?
      /  !
  " "  "",     . ϳ      ,   .

----------


## Enter

> /  !

   ,  ,   .   

> ""?

              "    ,   ,    ,        .        ,    .       ,   ,    .         .   ,     ,   ",      .
    .      ,   -       ,       .
"  ,        ,      ,   .      ,     .        ,        .      ",   . delo.ua

----------


## vladd

, ,   :
...
...
ܺ....
... 
*,  ,  䳺*.
   ,          !

----------


## Enter

> , ,   :
> ...
> ...
> ܺ....
> ... 
> *,  ,  䳺*.
>    ,          !

       ,  ,    .   .  .          ,     .       ?
           ,      ,      .

----------


## vladd

> ,     .

    ?    "",   ' " "  ,  "".
  10-20- " " (  200-300),   " ".   " ",   "ϳ"  "ܺ",     " ".
  ...   

> ,      ,      .

   "",  !
 "",  " "?   Cayenne ,  ,    ? 
   :       "".... ""  ,    . 
P.S.
Cayenne   (    ).

----------


## Enter

> ?    ""...

   .
          .     ,  .       ,        . 
          .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ""  ,

----------


## tayatlas

> 

                ?

----------


## vladd

> .
>           .     ,  .

     ,  "  䳺".
, "** ** -  ** !" 
 ,   ,      "'" -    .
        10-20   "", "-"  "ϳ"      ("'"). 
  ,   . ,   ,  ,   ,    ,   , .   

> **

   ,   ? 
      ,      (    ).
г , "  "  .   ,     ,       ( ).
- , ܺ         ( ,          )!      !   ... 
,  " "   ,     :
-  ( ....."      ");
-  "-"  ,   "  " ( " ");
-    "  " (      ,   "  ܺܺ"),   " ";
-   "" (  :  " ",  "",  "ܺ"...   ""    );
-   "-",   ML-  ....
-  ,   "ܺ"  "".            ?   , " !"  " " (    ),   ""    (  -    -,    ,     ). 
,     : 
,  -  ! 
P.S.
(!),   !
"  " '       () ,    "" (    " ").
  ""  -     " " (          )!

----------


## Enter

> г , "  "  .   ,     ,       ( )

    ,      .
 ,      .
     .      .          .      ,      ,   ,    ,      .  
P.S. *vladd*    ,  ,    ,  .        .

----------


## AlexDS

> ,      .
>  ,      .
>      .      .          .      ,      ,   ,    ,      .  
> P.S. *vladd*    ,  ,    ,  .        .

  100%   .          .              ,  ,        +   . 
..  *vladd*     , ,     )))               ""     ,    - .            :)))))     ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

... ,  ,  ...    ...        ...

----------


## vladd

> P.S. *vladd*    ,  ,    ,  .        .

    ""  - ""   .
  :  

> ,   !

    "  ".
,  !   . 
  ,   " ,  " - ,  "   ". 
 : , , ""      "".
     ,  " "  //.   

> ... ,  ,  ...    ...        ...

   ""   . ,   ""   "" -.
 ,    ,   "",      (,   ). 
 "",            99% .
      . 
  "'"  : 100 000 ,      (  - ).
  26 000 .     ""    10  ,  ""       50.....

----------


## 23q

*AlexDS*, ,  ,     !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## tayatlas

> .      .          .      ,      ,   ,    ,      .

          ?   ?     ?   ,           ?

----------

